# Word prediction abilities in Word 2007



## Steve Dolesch (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi, Just curious, has Word 2007 have the word prediction ability? If it has does anyone know how to activate it? If it doesn't does anyone know of any *free* software that has that ability? 

I'm a disabled person with Cerebral Palsy. I type quite fast but I'm just curious if there are any free word prediction software.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Steve,

AFAIK, Word 2007 doesn't have this ability. Neither am I aware of any free word prediction software. However, a company called WordLogic has an application that is claimed to work with any application where you enter text. That might suit your needs. Their 'Standard PC version' retails for US$49.95 and is available from:
http://www.wordlogic.com/products/wordlogic_predictive_keyboard_desktop_features.asp
More advanced versions are also available (at a higher price).


----------



## Steve Dolesch (Jan 5, 2010)

Macropod, Thanks so much for your help, much appreciated. I'm testing two word prediction software, one I got from a programme that lends software and other assistive aides to disabled persons called Word Q: www.wordq.com which was developed by a rehab centre in Toronto, Canada. Word Q is good but for me there are some bugs to be resolved like vanishing word list when you scroll too fast. I have to press F9 twice to have Word Q reactivated. I have the bilingual version French and English.

With WordLogic it's different, very much so. Smoother and it uses the Function Keys to choose the words. It also has more capabilties. I inquired if t comes in a bilingual version.

Thanks again
Steve


----------



## Technocrat13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just caught this thread and I wanted to comment on the Steve's difficulties with the word prediction box in WordQ. This is actually designed into WordQ on purpose. It was put into the program to allow for an ease of scrolling with an unobstructed view. The prediction box will reappear after 2 secs on its own.

Another tip that the cursor keys are a really quick way to choose the words in the prediction box. Personally I like to use the numbers as I type to chose the words in the prediction box, but I understand how some people find this more difficult due to the switching between numbers and letters...


----------



## Steve Dolesch (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Technocrat... I'm writing this with the help of Word Q and I see what you mean by the two seconds when the prediction box reappears.

I'm also testing Word Logic and I learned from the representative that it can I quote "We have multiple dictionaries available in different languages, which can be engaged *simultaneously* and thus providing multi-lingual prediction." That version which isn't downloadable for testing costs US99.95. With WordQ I have to change Users to write either in English (ou en Français) everytime. I'm going to ask the representative if there is a way to test that version of Word Logic. If not I can't see the difference between the two. 

Take care


----------

